# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  रेड वाइन रखती है दिल को सेहतमंद

## Krishna

जी हाँ  रेड वाइन रखती है दिल को सेहतमंद 

आज की भागती-दौड़ती तेज रफ्तार जिंदगी का असर हमारे दिल पर भी पड़ता है। तभी तो दिल के मरीजों की तादाद में लगातार इजाफा होता जा रहा है। इसके पीछे हमारी बिगड़ी हुई दिनचर्या और खान-पान संबंधी खराब आदतें ही जिम्*मदार हैं। दिल को तंदुरुस्*त रखने के लिए हम क्*या-क्*या नहीं करते। व्*यायाम, खाने पीने की अपनी आदतों पर लगाम और भी न जाने क्*या क्*या। लेकिन, इन सब आदतों के साथ ही अगर हम एक और चीज करने लग जाएं तो दिल की सेहत सुधारी जा सकती है और वो है रेड वाइन।

----------


## Krishna

*दिल के लिए फायदेमंद रेडवाइन*रेड वाइन अंगूर का बना होता है और इसमें एचडीएल (अच्छा कोलेस्ट्रॉल) पाया जाता है, जो मृत्यु दर और तनाव को कम करने का एक तरह का प्राकृतिक एंटीऑक्सीडेंट रेसवेरेट्रॉल होता है। कई हृदय रोग तभी होते हैं जब हृदय तक जाने वाली धमनियों को वसा और बुरा कोलेस्*ट्रॉल मिल कर उसके रक्त प्रवाह को ब्लॉक कर देते हैं। लेकिन रेड वाइन जो प्राक्रृतिक रूप से बनाया जाता है वह आपके दिल की इस रोग से रक्षा करता है।यह रक्त वाहिकाओं को साफ करने और शरीर में वसा जमने की वजह से होने वाले नुकसान को रोकने में लाभदायक होता है। रेड वाइन में मौजूद तत्त्*व रक्त के थक्के रोकने में काफी मदद करते हैं।अध्*ययनकर्ताओ   ने पाया है कि बीयर, स्*पीरिट और शराब तीनों ही स्वास्थ्य के लिए लाभदायक हैं, लेकिन दूसरे के मुकाबले शराब भारी लाभ पहुंचाती है।

----------


## Krishna

*व्यायाम के बराबर है  रेडवाइन*लाल अंगूर में पाया जाने वाला एंटीऑक्सीडेंट रेसवेरेट्रॉल शरीर की मांसपेशियों और दिल के लिए उसी तरह फायदेमंद होता है, जैसे एक घंटे का शारीरिक व्यायाम। रेसवेरेट्रॉल की अधिक मात्रा शारीरिक प्रदर्शन, हृदय की कार्य प्रणाली और मांसपेशियों को मजबूत बनाने में काफी हद तक सुधार ला सकती है। ये उन लोगों के लिए फायदेमंद होता है जो व्यायाम करना चाहते है पर शारीरिक कमजोरी या असमर्थता के कारण ऐसा नहीं कर पाते. रेसवेरेट्रॉल ऐसे व्यक्तियों को व्यायाम के फायदे बिना व्यायाम किए दिला सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

किसी भी चीज की अति बेशक शरीर को नुकसान ही पहुंचाती है। ज्*यादा शराब की लत कैंसर जैसी घातक बीमारियों को न्*योता देती है। दिन में एक छोटा ग्*लास ठीक माना जाता है पर उससे ज्*यादा पीना आपके लिए बिल्*कुल भी सुरक्षित नहीं होगा।

----------


## Krishna

सारांश : 
इस तरह से हम देखते हैं कि रेड वाइन किस तरह से फायदा कर सकती है |



और हम शराब का कोई प्रचार नहीं कर रहे हैं इस से केसर हो सकता है |

----------

